# Twin top mount turbos



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have always admired the twin top mount turbo configuration, mainly because it is less common than the low mount twins and the top mount single but also because these setups often deliver large horsepower figures around the magical 1000 HP. 

I am interested in seeing some more of these setups as they are quite rare to come by so please post some pictures of cars/engine bays with twin top mount turbos.

I'll start off with a few:

Australian R32 with twin 3037's










Japanese R33 with twin 3037's










R32 with twin 3037's










Phoenix's Power SPL R32 with twin 3037's










Japanese R33 with twin 3037's










Hugh Keir's R34 with twin 3037's










Duke Racing street R33 with twin 3037's


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Veilside Drag R34 with twin 3240's










Japanese RB30 R32 with twin 3240's










Pre-Stage Japan R34 with twin 3240's



















Endless-R R33 in Dubai with twin 3240's










Signal Auto drag R34 with twin 3240's










American R33 tuned by Blast Racing with twin 3240's










HKS drag R32 with twin 3240's










TR Tuned R32 with twin 3240's (on sale at the moment at HJA)


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't bring a knife to a gun fight


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

JUN Hyper Lemon with rebuilt engine and twin GT35's










An R33 with twin GT35's










SP Engineering US R34 with twin GT35's










Something with twin GT35's?










Duke Racing R33 with twin 3540's










And of course, who can forget the legendary HKS Drag R33 with twin 3540's


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Gotta show some GT28 love so here goes:

Bee-Racing drag R33 with twin 2835's










GT-Art demo R33 with twin 2835's










XS Engineering time attack R32 with (seeing a pattern here?) 2835's










Pink R33 from Dubai with twin 2835's


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Twin IHI RX6's










Dsport RH9 R33 with twin Apex'i RX6's










rob wild's on here R34 with twin RX6's


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

beautiful top mount twins


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

My old car, Twin TD-06 20Gs


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Finnish R32 with Holset HY35 twins










Tomei drag R34 with twin IHI turbos of custom spec










Avance drag R32's old setup with twin TD06-25G's










Friends Racing R34 with twin TD06-25G's... looks incredible










Apex'i V-Max drag R33 with twin Apex'i custom turbos... anyone have anymore details on this?


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice setup Asiasi, what BOV is that?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

It used a GReddy Tye R blow off valve,with recirculation piping.

Some amazing looking engine bays,great post :thumbsup:


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)

This winter i will mount your old turbo kit on my engine asiasi


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

I would love to do this to my rb28.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

you gotta love twins........:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

asiasi said:


> It used a GReddy Tye R blow off valve,with recirculation piping.
> 
> Some amazing looking engine bays,great post :thumbsup:


Ah that explains it, the recirculation pipe confused me. It's a great looking bay, I remember admiring pictures of your R33 a while ago, was very close to what I would consider automotive perfection :thumbsup:

Thanks, I have more pictures of some nice top mount twins so I will post them later if anyone is interested. Come on people, post some pictures of this turbo configuration :clap:


----------



## clapyohandz (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

*Which manifolds*

Don't the Rb26 twin topmount turbos run from 2 seperate manifolds running from 3 cylinders each or are they both fed from one six tube manifold which then splits into 2 to feed each turbo?
The reason im asking is im currently running a big single top mount turbo on my GTS-t but might have to run 2 turbo's rather than one hooooge one as im going RB30 and the lag will be pretty bad with BIG horsepower, well unless im revving the nuts off the RB30 continually something akin to RIP's red 240 shown on the Youtube videos and that's bound to draw attention from occifers of the lore, lol anyone seen pics of the actual manifolds used?
Thanks Le Freak


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

freak4speed, for top mount twins, it is two separate exhaust manifolds in most instances, each feeding one turbo with exhaust gasses from 3 cylinders. Here is a side shot of Mario's GTR-700's engine:










Speaking of which, here it is, Mario's R33 with twin 3542's rated at 750hp each in all its beauty










Same engine showing what twin Y2K turbos would look like on an RB (rated at 1200hp each!!)


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Phoenix's Power R34 with twin 3240's 










Screenshot from a video of the GT-ART R34










Desperately trying to find out more on this car, does anyone have any other pictures? I know there was thread about this on here but the pictures don't work so if anyone has them saved it would be great if you could share them here.

This is the car I am talking about:

GT ART Nissan Skyline GTR Project R34 - YouTube


----------



## DUTCHD (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn, i missed out my buddies sale of his top twins... Any others for sale?


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG There, that is a tasty-looking engine rooms .....:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

crazydave3000 said:


> Phoenix's Power R34 with twin 3240's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look no further the car belongs to ATCO (DaveG) it now features the same top mount arrangment on an RB30 and runs in the JDS Jap Drag Series at Santa Pod. The engine has been over to RIPs for a dry sump setup recently but it should be running for the Jap Show Finale if you would like to see it in action. It has run a mid 9s. It also runs a Quaife Sequential with a power shift paddle set up and a SYVECS ecu.


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

Mine - since some bastard stole my HKS GT3037´s last winter I replaced them with Garrett GTX3076R´s...


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Omg everyone of them car pictures look amazing


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Twins look always better:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

what a great thread if i could afford i would have big twin turbos on mine 

i confess i'm jealous!


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

I am so getting a itch looking at these TT


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nothing beats the looks of a clean RB26 with a pair of twin top mounts.

Too bad they are expensive


----------



## BigKriss (Sep 14, 2012)

AndyStuttgart said:


> Mine - since some bastard stole my HKS GT3037´s last winter I replaced them with Garrett GTX3076R´s...


Andy, seriously, if you had to spec your turbo`s again, would you still run two GTX3076`s ??
What AR turbines you running if you don`t mind sharing here ?
Are you also one of the 1000hp crowd or is this like a daily for you ?
I'm fitting mine to my daily , currently running a single GT3582R and I'm rather happy with response and hp levels. She is my daily however..


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

BigKriss said:


> Andy, seriously, if you had to spec your turbo`s again, would you still run two GTX3076`s ??
> What AR turbines you running if you don`t mind sharing here ?
> Are you also one of the 1000hp crowd or is this like a daily for you ?
> I'm fitting mine to my daily , currently running a single GT3582R and I'm rather happy with response and hp levels. She is my daily however..


The HKS GT3037´s had 0.87AR turbine housings, the GTX3076R are mated to 0.73AR housings - as those were the only housings I could get hold of quickly.
The HKS´ had 1.4bar (WG pressure) at 6000rpm, whereas the GTX now have full boost around 5500rpm with the slightly smaller housings + 1mm oversize in/ex valves.
I´m hoping for 1000+ at the wheels, otherwise I´d have specced the car totally different.
This car is some kind of daily driver, so when the weather is fine and I´m willing to I use it to drive to work...but then, what is what you consider a "daily driver"?
At the moment I can´t use the car as I got pulled over by police...everything is made as much street legal as possible on the car, running twin catalic converters etc. - but if they want to find something they will...let´s see how this runs out at the end.

If I were you I wouldn´t run much more than 700-800hp on a car that is used as daily driver + tracktool.
It´s just that I wanted to build a badass car, that still has full interieur and is street legal etc.
A somewhat more "reasonable" car would have a RB30 mated to a GTX3582R or an EFR equivalent with a little bit of headwork - thats it.
Anything bigger doesn´t really make fun to drive around in the city or on landscape roads...that why I prever my ex-girls S15 over the GTR, it handles a lot better with its twin GTX2860R equipped RB30, and as it still has a stock RB26 head it also passes emmisions easily, is not that loud etc.
Just a quick car that makes hell of fun and is not "over-engineered" :thumbsup:


----------



## BigKriss (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks. Mine is a daily as in get in every day, drive to the work shop and drive home again. If I need to go shopping, yup, it`s a real daily !
The black Stagea in the pic`s section ? That`s my engine. 652 wheel hp .She was running a GT4592r then, totally unpleasant. New BMW120 Turbo would see me off from pull away until I got to 5000rpm. Then is was seriously over . Not nice for a daily or a track car really.
She ran an 11.2 1/4 and a 302 Km top end but it was just not enjoyable. 
The Stag is getting a 1000 plus engine now and the old motor has gone into my S14 which is now the daily.
She makes 462 wheels which is seriously a lot of sideways fun in the S14 and rather pleasant as the boost is there at low rpm already. 
I am considering twins-they look real good- but in the same vein I really should not mess with a good working setup.
Running Apexi at the mo, going ViPEC shortly.

Ah, yes, what got me onto your two turbo`s was the fact that I am also running a Toyota Celica on the GT3071R. That is making 400 w/hp hence my question as to the two GT3076R turbos you selected..


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Double post, sorry


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

:runaway::runaway:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

crazydave3000 said:


> ...
> Apex'i V-Max drag R33 with twin Apex'i custom turbos... anyone have anymore details on this?


8.47 @ 165mph
1,012 PS (998.1hp) @ 9,130 RPM


Parts

APEX V-MAX Intake Cam 280º Duration x 11.5mm Lift
APEX V-MAX Exhaust Cam 290º Duration x 11.5mm Lift
APEX V-MAX SPL 10,000 rpm Valvesprings
APEX Valve Lifters
APEX Head Gasket 87mm x 1.1mm thick
APEX V-MAX SPL 87mm Pistons (+1mm)
APEX V-MAX SPL Crank Shaft (Stock 73.7mm Stroke)
Compression Ratio: 9.0:1
APEX Top-feed 550cc/min x 12 Injectors
Infiniti high flow 83mm Inner Diameter Throttle Body
* IHI RX6B TCW77L-P20 x2 Turbo Chargers*
APEX Racing Wastegate (Air Cooled)
SPL Modified Ports
SPL Modified Combustion Chambers
SPL Modified Valve Guide Replacement
APEX Power FC Pro V-MAX SPL ECU
APEX Promax Oil Cooler
APEX V-MAX SPL Drag Intercooler
APEX AVC-D Boost Controller
V-MAX SPL Exhaust Manifold
V-MAX Drag SPL Side Muffler
Hollinger Sequential 6-Speed V-MAX SPL Transmission
APEX Drag Clutch (Triple)
NISMO Limited Slip Differential
Interget Seats
MOMO Steering Wheel
APEX EL Exhaust Temp Meter
APEX EL Temp Meter
APEX EL Oil Pressure Meter
APEX Rev/Speed Meter
APEX N-1 Damper Type PRO V-MAX SPL Shock Absorbers
APEX GT Spec Brake Pads
APEX Super Brake Rotor Type SLIT Brake Rotors
Goodyear Drag Slick Tires
Rays/Volk Racing TE37 15 inch Wheels


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)

My engine bay. 99.9% done. Just waiting for a carbon cooling plate, catch can hoses, 
black water hoses, and a new water tank for the radiator.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Here are my old car r33 with TDO6-25G Twins







and my new LM R33 with T67`S







must be something with me and Twins....haha:thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking good Niels,those turbos hit pretty hard up top :thumbsup:



Niels said:


> My engine bay. 99.9% done. Just waiting for a carbon cooling plate, catch can hoses,
> black water hoses, and a new water tank for the radiator.


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Simon:thumbsup: I'm very curious how this will run on high boost. It
is now running on engine break in map (max 4500rpm) not much boost now


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice pictures everyone. Better than porn. Well almost :thumbsup:


----------



## Nismostune (Jun 25, 2009)

Some nice stuff here taken from a guy in Canada but I dont think it would make a whole lot of power compared to a big single precision or gtx.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks very German the way they sit straight!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

If the transformers had hearts, then these are what they would look like


----------



## Nismostune (Jun 25, 2009)

Supposedly full-race (USA) turbo kit. Not sure how good they are tho


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Are the compressor housings plastic?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

No that is high temp finish.


----------



## Nismostune (Jun 25, 2009)

Ceramic. I know for a fact they aren't cheap to coat, When I went to do my -5s it was over $1000 to coat turbos and manifolds and some other pipes.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

That looks like Techline Black Satin. Its not expensive to do yourself if you have access to a compressor and re-touch gun.

Cheers
Stu


----------



## Nismostune (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm interesting. How thick would it need to be, how long and hot would the ceramic powder have to bake? Any finishing coats?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

It looks really neat. Do it!!


----------

